# Blondi eats hamster



## SanDomingo (Nov 3, 2007)

few weeks ago
she is waiting for molt

hahaha

who give mouse/hamster to their T?

p.s:Tell me if this picture is broken


----------



## thedude (Nov 3, 2007)

dude.. i have done this many times w/ mice... and yeh the pic is black and white.

oh and i play the song "kashmire" by led zeppelin when i do it... sorta puts the mood on


----------



## SanDomingo (Nov 3, 2007)

thedude said:


> dude.. i have done this many times w/ mice... and yeh the pic is black and white.
> 
> oh and i play the song "kashmire" by led zeppelin when i do it... sorta puts the mood on


---------------
It is black and white because I set a color like that(my DC)
I saw some people give anoles or snakes to their T(not me because I don't have much money, anole is expensive in my country)
Do u give anoles and snakes to your T too?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh good grief. :wall: 

Sometimes people make me wonder.


----------



## thedude (Nov 3, 2007)

nah... just mice, anole arnt to expensive but why when they can get more from a rat pup??

anoles are about 6$$ here and rat pups (wich are bigger) are about 2-3$ and snakes are just to expensive


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks like your spider is eating a fur coat.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Nov 3, 2007)

*T. blondi eats L. hesperus*


----------



## vvx (Nov 3, 2007)

I like hamsters less than mice, but unless you had the hamster just sitting around I imagine the mouse is cheaper. Then again it might be one of those things you do just to piss off certain kinds of people (who have no problem with eating meat, just so long as it isn't cute meat.)


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

I won't feed rodents to my T's because I hate them so much I actually don't want them around me. Hamsters, mice, rats, whatever. Hate 'em. As far as I'm concerned, about as far from cute as possible.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Nov 3, 2007)

Theraphosa blondi and those that are quite large and moisture dependant do much better with an adult mouse once a week.

Just my opinion.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

Arachnoporium said:


> Theraphosa blondi and those that are quite large and moisture dependant do much better with an adult mouse once a week.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Fine with me. I'm just glad knowing that there is at the very least one less mouse on planet earth per week.


----------



## thedude (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont really like feeding my blondi mice, there just to much calcium but i am more apt to feed them rat pups caus they a have a bit less calcium.

my poor blondi had calcium deposits on it's leg joints but after i took him off the vert diet and back onto a invert diet (even though he's only eaten on grasshopper in the last few months) they have gone away... but now i think she has mold on herself(check my photo thread for a pick of her) so im kepping the wet-ness down


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 3, 2007)

What's with all the hate for furry, cuddly mammals. Rats and mice are pretty cool too....... Not as cool as T. blondi but still impressive creatures when you start to learn about them in the wild.

Anyways, I love the pic of you and your T Arachnoporium and the tattoo is awesome too!


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

sunpoe said:


> What's with all the hate for furry, cuddly mammals. Rats and mice are pretty cool too....... Not as cool as T. blondi but still impressive creatures when you start to learn about them in the wild.
> 
> Anyways, I love the pic of you and your T Arachnoporium and the tattoo is awesome too!


I dunno, just don't like 'em, never have. I don't mind mammals in general, I just hate rodents, and rabbits. Gross me out.


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 3, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> I dunno, just don't like 'em, never have. I don't mind mammals in general, I just hate rodents, and rabbits. Gross me out.


Fair enough


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 5, 2007)

The hammy was prekilled, right? Just wondering if anyone feeds anything like that live? Not pinkies or fuzzies, but young or full grown rodents?


----------



## Arachnoporium (Nov 5, 2007)

Larger than 6" will take an adult no problem, after 8 hours or so there will be nothing left.  But as mentioned earlier you have to watch for too much calcium.



pinkzebra said:


> The hammy was prekilled, right? Just wondering if anyone feeds anything like that live? Not pinkies or fuzzies, but young or full grown rodents?


----------



## emericask8er199 (Nov 5, 2007)

haha good times... so sweet when she kills =]


----------



## Jackie (Nov 5, 2007)

The mice and rats can stay and chill. I hate hamsters though. Feed them all off. Haha I'm going to hell :evil:


----------



## AlainL (Nov 5, 2007)

Arachnoporium said:


> Theraphosa blondi and those that are quite large and moisture dependant do much better with an adult mouse once a week.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Where did you get that


----------



## glamiswarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats awesome dude!!!

Heres my p. murinus doing her part in controlling the rodent population.


----------



## Merfolk (Nov 6, 2007)

An adult mouse once a week???????? 

Unless what you want is a brown canteloup with legs, should I say " month" even "years instead"!!!!


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 6, 2007)

I just love it how everything that's "best for the animal" is almost always just something that people prefer to do.  Convenient, no doubt.


----------



## Flying (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems like a highly unresponsable thing to do. This is my take on it. Won't be checking out this thread or any others thread of this kind anymore.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 6, 2007)

Mister Internet said:


> I just love it how everything that's "best for the animal" is almost always just something that people prefer to do.  Convenient, no doubt.


:clap:  Agreed. 

I know a few good breeders of species like Blondi and all they feed them is mice and they let them eat as much as they want. They never have had molt problems, never had a mystery death that pointed to mice feeding. It's just easy to point to invert feeding as the problem when there is a problem IMO.


----------



## widowkeeper (Nov 6, 2007)

Merfolk said:


> An adult mouse once a week????????
> 
> Unless what you want is a brown canteloup with legs, should I say " month" even "years instead"!!!!


lmfao ill take two


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 6, 2007)

Mister Internet said:


> I just love it how everything that's "best for the animal" is almost always just something that people prefer to do.  Convenient, no doubt.


Exactly...I don't see a problem with feeding a _prekilled_ mouse to a previously mated spider to try to gain some weight to coax a sack out but for the most part people rationalize what they think is fun with that reasoning.

The metabolic requirements for inverts aren't well known and every species I'm aware of does just fine with an all invert diet from sling till death.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Nov 8, 2007)

I like to feed small snakes they are free and great food


----------



## gambite (Dec 2, 2007)

I love these pictures. Infact, I like them so much, that I have now placed T. blondi above G. pulchra on my To-Get list. Your's kicks so much ass. Also, I somehow read the title of this thread as "Blondi eats  hamburger".


----------



## arachnofein909 (Dec 2, 2007)

hate rodents but love the pic thats a big T.blondi.


----------



## AubZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice Big T there.   

I personally could not be bothered with what others feed their T's.   Everyone will be different and have their own justifications.   As long as they are not endangering or harming the T.


----------



## Morkelsker (Dec 3, 2007)

Jackie said:


> The mice and rats can stay and chill. I hate hamsters though. Feed them all off. Haha I'm going to hell :evil:


I hate mice and rats more then hamsters, mainly when they disturb you when you sleep in your appartment. I had bad experiences with it when I lived in Quebec city.  

However, I think if the T is big and strong enough to eat it and if you dont overfeed it, it's just ok. Personnaly, i am surprised about what my sub-adult avic can eat, I can't wait till my pokie becomes an adult, it will be really killer!


----------



## McBrachy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Food is food for a T*

I know some people will think I'm mean for doing this but food is food. I think both tarantulas and rodents are fuzzy and cute. I've fed many a mouse to my bird-eaters. Well, I had an old rosehair who was on her last leg. She was very old and had only had a couple of days left in her. That's when I decided to feed her to my Brazilian Pink. The Brazilian Pink ended her suffering very quickly. I know people will think that it's not right what I did, but what's the difference between a cute fuzzy hamster and a tarantula? The tarantula was ancient and about to die. Why waist food. She did not suffer because she died very quickly. A 9 inch B.pink can do a number on a 5 inch rosehair very quickly. Yes, I did feel a little bad afterwards. I also feel a little bad when I hear a mouse squeak when I'm feeding them to my Boa or my T's.


----------



## Sabatta (Dec 5, 2007)

McBrachy said:


> I know people will think that it's not right what I did, but what's the difference between a cute fuzzy hamster and a tarantula?


I know what you're getting at, but this is a spider-oriented board and not a rodent board.  There is a natural bias going on here


----------

